# Aspiration of Baker's cyst with arthroscopic surgery



## Desperate Denise (Nov 16, 2009)

Please advise:

Physician performs a chondroplasty of the patellofemoral joint and partial medial and lateral meniscectomies.  He then aspirates a Baker cyst using a 16 gauge needle and syringe.

Is it appropriate to bill for the aspiration of the Baker's cyst with the 29880 and G0289.

The payer is Blue Shield of Mass.

Thank you.

Desperate Denise


----------



## JMeggett (Nov 16, 2009)

Desperate Denise said:


> Please advise:
> 
> Physician performs a chondroplasty of the patellofemoral joint and partial medial and lateral meniscectomies.  He then aspirates a Baker cyst using a 16 gauge needle and syringe.
> 
> ...


Hi Denise!  If the Bakers cyst is in the proximity of the meniscus that is being debrided/excised/repaired then it can be considered inclusive.  So in your case...if the cyst is near any of the 3 compartments that Doc is already doing procedures in then the aspiration may be incidental.    I would ask myself and/or the Doc -Is he already in there and just happens to see this cyst or is it a completely separate intentional procedure?   
Jenna


----------



## Desperate Denise (Nov 17, 2009)

*Jmegget*

Thanks Jenna - I think he actually removed all the arthroscopic tools and then performed the aspiration - so it is probably billable - 

Appreciate your thoughts.

Denise


----------

